# Ordering Sunn Hemp Seed for summer plots.



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok who's interested in going together on a bulk order of Sunn Hemp Seed?

I contacted Richard @ Petcher Seed In Fruitdale, AL about bulk purchase. He quoted me $120 per 50lb. bag for minumum order of 10 bags. (The suggested rate of seed per acre is 7 to 10lbs.) He plans on coming thru Pace in a few weeks and said shipping would be minimal. I can unload it and store at my warehouse in Pace for local pick up. I only need a couple of bags for my plots. Regular price is $150 per 50lb bag.


----------



## jaksprat (Jul 2, 2009)

Count me in for a bag or two. I'll check with the camp to see how much we need, and I'll check with some co-workers this week to see if they are interested.


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Are you planting hemp seeds?


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Are you planting hemp seeds?


Yep, we're gonna try it!


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Lol pothead deer...

I guess hemp and weed aren't the same? I always thought they were for some reason..me no smart


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Actually, they are vastly different but the DEA doesn't think so. I was under the impression that any seeds imported into the US had to be sterilized as in unable to grow. I know that there are farmers all over the country trying to get laws changed to allow hemp farming. It will replace wood for pulp and seed for nutrition and cotton for textiles and it does a better job for all three than most of the plants it would replace and use almost no chemicals.


----------



## WACKEM&STACKEM! (Dec 9, 2008)

DTFuqua said:


> Actually, they are vastly different but the DEA doesn't think so. I was under the impression that any seeds imported into the US had to be sterilized as in unable to grow. I know that there are farmers all over the country trying to get laws changed to allow hemp farming. It will replace wood for pulp and seed for nutrition and cotton for textiles and it does a better job for all three than most of the plants it would replace and use almost no chemicals.


 If the deer don't eat it u can make a bunch of hemp necklaces :thumbsup:


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

aaronious45 said:


> Lol pothead deer...
> 
> I guess hemp and weed aren't the same? I always thought they were for some reason..me no smart


I really wanted to comment on your quote but I am so intimidated by your avatar pic that I can't. Scared if I misspell something your gonna roundhouse kick me!!!

"Chuck Norris looked in the mirror and the mirror broke.... even a mirror knows not to get between two Chuck Norris'!"


----------



## aaronious45 (Dec 15, 2011)

Try'n Hard said:


> I really wanted to comment on your quote but I am so intimidated by your avatar pic that I can't. Scared if I misspell something your gonna roundhouse kick me!!!
> 
> "Chuck Norris looked in the mirror and the mirror broke.... even a mirror knows not to get between two Chuck Norris'!"


Lol chuck Norris' tears can cure cancer, to bad he never cries..

They look close to the the same...if you plant it, it's guna look like a giant field of pot, probably have some hippies feeding on your plots too...
I'm not saying not to, just found it interesting!


http://www.iamshaman.com/hemp/hemp.htm


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

deckhand said:


> Ok who's interested in going together on a bulk order of Sunn Hemp Seed?
> 
> I contacted Richard @ Petcher Seed In Fruitdale, AL about bulk purchase. He quoted me $120 per 50lb. bag for minumum order of 10 bags. (The suggested rate of seed per acre is 7 to 10lbs.) He plans on coming thru Pace in a few weeks and said shipping would be minimal. I can unload it and store at my warehouse in Pace for local pick up. I only need a couple of bags for my plots. Regular price is $150 per 50lb bag.


You might want ta check w/ the farm center in Jay just west of town on the south side of 4 (don't remember the name???). I got hemp there and I believe it was 110 per 50 lb w/ no minimum but just like Odumba "change" might have occurred!!!!:thumbsup::yes::thumbsup:


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

Hemp grows long and tall and cannabis that has helpful properties to the human well being is shorter with a lot of branching compared to hemp. Hemp is a wonderful plant. It grows faster for paper than trees per acre per year with about the same labor. When used to make paper, it uses fewer chemicals to make better paper than you get from wood pulp. The seeds are more nutritious with certain omega acids that are good for humans and the fibers are good for making textiles as well as recent innovations in construction materials and even auto parts. the seeds also make very good bio oils for many uses from fuel to medicine.


----------



## DeerEngineer (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm interested in buying a bag. Where would I be able to pick it up?


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

Unless I am mistaken (very possible) last fall there was a huge field of this stuff growing behind the Tom Thumb, right on Hwy 29 at the Atmore cutoff. I wondered what it was and actually began to think it was 120 acres of okra... then one week it bloomed yellow. Glad it wasn't okra - what a nightmare to keep cut!!


----------



## Rickg (Jan 20, 2012)

How tolerable is it to low soil ph?


----------



## DTFuqua (Jan 30, 2012)

hemp is very tolerable to poor soil conditions according to all the information I could find.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

DeerEngineer said:


> I'm interested in buying a bag. Where would I be able to pick it up?


 My office in Pace. Sunset Pools and Spa's across from Firehouse Sub's.


----------



## scootman (Oct 6, 2007)

I'm in for at least one bag. WHo do I need to call and where do I go to pay?

Scoots


----------



## IM4MOPAR (Mar 10, 2011)

Try Southern Mill Supply on hwy 97 in molino, 2 miles off of hwy 29. they have some in stock for 150.00 a bag. Jay has them for 170.00 a bag. good folks to deal with there at southern, Lester and Ben will treat you right. phone number is- 587-3179. open on saturdays too. He also sells it in 10lb bags for plots 1 acre and smaller if you are just planting for yourself. Nobody else I know goes out of their way to help hunting clubs as much as these folks. They will order you most anything and don't swing for the fence on every transaction. fair and honest. just my opinion.


----------



## deckhand (Nov 8, 2008)

I guess the local seed stores complained to Pelcher (Can't say I blame them) so no go on bulk order. Honestly I didn't even check locally, just found it on the internet and made the call. Sorry for the wasted time!


----------



## whitetailwarrior (May 10, 2008)

sun hemp can grow up to 12 ft and deer do eat it alot when it starts growing but when it gets 5 to 6 ft high mow it down to i have heard about 8 in. to 1 ft and leave the stuff to rot it is a great nitrogen boost to the soil plus the rot of what you cut helps the soil but if you let it grow past 6ft the stalks will get hard and not decay as well, have been reading up on this plan to use a little myself


----------



## Crop Doctor (Sep 3, 2011)

If you plant sun hemp it need to be sprayed with a Deer repellant hot sauce. The deer are so attracted to sun hemp they will eat the off even with the ground when it's about two to three inches tall. This usually kills the sun hemp


----------

